# 42DD stealth catch can install



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

Got the 42 DD stealth can in the mail today from 20squared 
Its a recir can but unlike the other cans on the market it has 4 baffles to seriously filter out oil vapors, not to mention since the inlet is the lower port on the can the vapors go upwards through the baffles to make it even harder from them to get back into the head. 
The quality of this kit is outstanding everything is very hefty and solid, also the parts look great too! not to mention this looks completely stock 
































































and finally **** this POS! 








started the car everything went fine, i am getting a slight buzzing sound around 2k from the inlet hose rubbing on the engine cover i think, i plan to cut the engine cover according to what 42DD tells when they release there article. 
Edit: rattle was due to can being just a tad loose, the car pulls cleaner and it seems she has more power maybe its just me but my idling is allot smoother as well 

Finally thanks to 42 DD for the great can















and [email protected] for the order!
















_Modified by tdotA3mike at 5:55 PM 12/18/2009_


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 6:40 PM 12/18/2009_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

What does this do exactly?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_What does this do exactly?


instead of all the wonderful oil vapors blowing through the POS PCV into the intake valves and caking them, the vapors get "caught" in the baffling of the can and collect at the bottom, nothing but air is going back into the TB via the turbo and rear PCV outlet which prevents very premature caking on these FSI motors. 

_Modified by tdotA3mike at 6:14 PM 12/18/2009_


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 6:15 PM 12/18/2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

You guys really make me want a catch can.







I really do want one bad but one project at a time. At least that is what I keep telling myself


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

good luck with can...looks nice. If you have a Vag-com could you log post a boost graph.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

dunno if this graph would help but this is mine i got it 2 week ago maybe? 
giac ecu, dsg flash, i have intake/dp/exahust


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: 42DD stealth catch can install (tdotA3mike)*

Did you do the install yourself? If so, how did it go- how clear were the instructions, level of difficulty v. your skill level, etc ? Did you have to modify the engine cover in the end?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: 42DD stealth catch can install (skotti)*

That can would look so awesome carbon wrapped!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mkim)*

mkim
Healthy car, assume this is with catch can? 
BTW how do you graph using 2 y axes?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't have a catchcan yet. Debating which one to go with.. Ej looks sext buy I dint want vta oil smell.. 43ZDD looks good but only the ultimate one. Bsh looks homebrewed








graph was made by my good friend sir uberA3


_Modified by mkim at 10:36 AM 12/19/2009_


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mike, was this the $115 kit?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_mike, was this the $115 kit? 
 
2nd


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

I beleive it's 211$ with the holiday coupon


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Did you do the install yourself? If so, how did it go- how clear were the instructions, level of difficulty v. your skill level, etc ? Did you have to modify the engine cover in the end?


i installed it myself it did not come with instructions but its pretty straight forward remove the PCV attach the bracket, run the inlet line and the outlet line to the can.







havent modded the engine cover yet its not really squeezing the one line that much so i will leave it for now and wait for 42DD to come up with there article on how they did it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_mike, was this the $115 kit? 


i paid 240 at the time during thanksgiving. 



_Modified by tdotA3mike at 4:53 PM 12/19/2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

mike, you have lovely hands. thanks for modeling them to the A3 world.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_mike, you have lovely hands. thanks for modeling them to the A3 world.










why thank you KB unfortunately they are not lovely enough to touch an S40


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
why thank you KB unfortunately they are not lovely enough to touch an S40










No, only Jesus can drive an S40.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Someone informed me today that 42 Draft Designs is located about 15 minutes from me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif After I finish my other projects at hand I am definitely going to pick up this can unless you find any issues.


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

Is this a good investment? Brian from Independent told me I'm getting a lot of condensing due to short trips, which I do tend to make on a daily basis. I just want to know if it will help eliminate that problem.


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

It is a good investment, fergie.
The wife takes a lot of short trips (less than 5 miles to work) and I've caught so much water and gunk in mine (BSH) that it surprised me how much was in there. We went below 50 degrees and it increased dramatically. Might want to look into it.


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (-j-)*

Alright cool, thanks for your input. I want to make sure that it will help alleviate, if not, completely eliminate that problem. Sludging and condensing are of a concern for me to the point where it's making me paranoid.


----------



## Cinqmarque (Oct 1, 2006)

-j- said:


> It is a good investment, fergie.
> The wife takes a lot of short trips (less than 5 miles to work) and I've caught so much water and gunk in mine (BSH) that it surprised me how much was in there. We went below 50 degrees and it increased dramatically. Might want to look into it.



How often do you have to drain these things then?


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

mkim said:


> Don't have a catchcan yet. Debating which one to go with.. Ej looks sext buy I dint want vta oil smell.. 43ZDD looks good but only the ultimate one. Bsh looks homebrewed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have EJ one, it is sexy! The only thing I don't like about it is the oil fuel smell when I am at a light. When people are in the car with me it is kind of embarrassing. A Audi shouldn't smell like that! Plus as of right now they don't make a attachment bracket for the A3, I had too modify it.


----------



## Chewy034 (Oct 14, 2005)

So maybe this is a naive thought, but if something like this is so useful, why wouldn't OE Manufacturers have this as a standard application?  I really don't know much about catch cans, so why would they be more helpful to people who take short trips? I've got a 7 mile drive to base to get to work, would it improve gas mileage or anything of that nature as well?


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Chewy034 said:


> So maybe this is a naive thought, but if something like this is so useful, why wouldn't OE Manufacturers have this as a standard application?  I really don't know much about catch cans, so why would they be more helpful to people who take short trips? I've got a 7 mile drive to base to get to work, would it improve gas mileage or anything of that nature as well?


Designed with one goal in mind - Keep your engine clean and healthy!

The purpose of a catch can system is to collect/vent the blowby vapors inherent as part of the combustion process. The factory setup sucks these oily vapors directly back into the engine exposing them to everything in their path.

In the short term getting these vapors out of the combustion path reduces knock retard by not allowing oil vapor to mix with the air fuel mixture. In addition the more free flowing lines allow the engine to rev easily giving a more responsive feel to the engine as a whole.

Shorter trips these vapors don't have a chance to burn off.
Over the long haul these un tended to vapors will build up over the intake valves leading to a host of running issues and an expensive repair bill to fix. With a catch can installed you will save yourself from dealing with this hassle.


----------



## Chewy034 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation... Now it's time to convince the Mrs. that this would be a good idear...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm guessing this is the mk5 kit that they sell on the site? If so, I'm ordering that **** Monday morning. Gotta get boost and fuel economy back


----------

